# What does your cat say?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Just now Prince was saying: _"Oh C'mon mom! Open the bedroom door, just a tiny bit so I can get in...I just want to have some fun chasing Princess...pleeeeeease, I'm all innocent and harmless, I promise! Chuckle, chuckle. Wait, maybe I can open the door myself...nope, it won't give. C'mon mommmmm!"_

And on the other side of the door, Princess was frowning and telling me: _"No way, mom! Don't even think about letting that obnoxious example of macho cat into MY bedroom! And stop rubbing his dirty pheromone laundry on me; it won't change my opinion of him!" _


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine says various incarnations of "Meow" and "Mew". Can you teach mine to speak english? :catsm


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hahaha!!!:kittyturn

The Salma and vinnie story:

Vinnie( in his carrier): Hi!! You are hot!!! *purring* Nice to meet you.

Salma: Eww! I don't know you like that, although you do look friendly though.

Vinnie: I wish someone will open the door.

*Door opens*

Vinnie: WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH crap mom is coming. Darn.

At home with me.. here's Misa.

Misa: Okay mom! Give me some food.

Me: Ugh....

20 minutes later.

Misa: Yay!!! FOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

5 minutes later:

Misa: Thank you *repeats*

Me: You're welcome


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Feed me. Feed me. Feed me! 

From, *"Little Shop Of Horrors"*.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Just now: Evie "Meowwwwwww, give me some chocolate wedding cake. Now. Now. NOW. Okay I'll just grab a piece and run... GOT IT". Still Evie with a muffled meow- she comes running round the corner with an empty milk bag in her mouth, trilling as she goes "Yummy, I have the milk. None of that silly cat stuff- proper milk"

Mitzi: "I'm such a good girl, I'm never naughty... Look at me Mummy, I'm sitting so beautifully... I deserve some chocolate cake. Just a small piece... Pleeeeeeeeeeease."


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Right now? MowMow is saying "Please get your ass off the computer chair! I know there are three other cushions in this room to lay on but I want the chair YOU are sitting on. It's the only spot in the entire apartment that I can be comfortable in right this second so MOOOOVVVEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Meatball is a mime artist. She doesn't meow, only purr or hum. I guess princess's opinion is too precious to share with others?

Metoo only meows when I'm serving their meal. I guess she is just saying "hurry! huryy! How much longer does it take?!"


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Finnick's current meows include:

"Oh gosh, I just realized I'm hungry. Mom, Mom, it's 5 AM, and I'm hungry! Get up! I'm hungry! DO IIIIIT."

"HOT. Mother, I'm HOT. Fix it!" to which I reply that I'm trying everything and that I understand (our air conditioner is just busted. Aircon man said he has to come back again to repair it later because he needs a part).

-wetting him down so that he doesn't get heat exhaustion-
"NOOOOOOOOOOOO! It feels so good but I hate it!"

"Gosh darnit, people, when will you learn that the door is not to be closed? Let me in. There's no one in there? I don't care! Doors are not to be closed! There's something important in there, I just know it. There isn't? You lie!"

-opens door-

"OH, there really isn't anything in here...nevermind.......but don't close that door."


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

:cool Horst is telling me his adventures. 

"It was green and 6 feet long... the longest inchworm I ever seen...and NOW I want some foooood..."


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

lol cutie says in her cat way dad get up now, I want more food, I want to sit in the window, dad play with me now, Get out of my chair mom, Look dad l got my mouse and she also know how to tell us off. Cutie thinks she is human and sometimes this can be very funny the way she talks when she wants to.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra says, "Mom! I'm your little baby and it doesn't matter how bad I am, because I am soooooo cute! See my belly? Wanna pet it? I want treats first!!! Ooooh let's kiss, but have treats too!"
Nutmeg says, "Toys! Let's play! Toys! Let's Play! Milk? Mmmm that smells like milk. Can I have some?! Is that a toy? Can I chew that??"


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Romy: Mooommmm! MoooOOOooooommmmMMMMmm! Mommmmmmmmyyyyy?! ... Hi... (Imagine Stewie from Family Guy's 'mommy' skit)

Teeb: Food? Food? Food? Food? (With 3 second delays in between)

Kodak: Zoooooooommmmmmmm! Vvvvvrrrooooommmmmm! (As he runs around the house like an Indy 500 racer)


Monkeys: Wherever you are, I'm watching.... watching in some dark corner, ready at any moment to end your pathetic little live-- wait... is that a LASER POINTER?! OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG Play with me play with me play with me!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Now Prince is sulking and staring at me from the other end of the room: _*"See? You don't love me. If you did, you wouldn't be at the computer, you'd be dangling DaBird. Poor me. My life is hard. My evil mommy makes me wait 5 minutes from when I wake her up at 6 am until she starts the dangling."*_


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sparta: LET ME OUT NOWWWWWWWWWWW (she is crying loudly) THIS CRATE IF GOING TO KILL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OUT NOWWWW!!!!!!

Mouse: NEINER NEINER NEIRNER your in a crate like a big fat baby and I am out here completely free HA HA HA

Sasha: 5 minutes mama, 5 minutes alone thats all I need and kitten problem solved

Bentley: (looking at me with his big lovable brown eyes) Don't worry mama, they drive me nuts too.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Princess: "That prince of yours...what a bag! You give good chicken breast and those yummy treats you brought back from the US, otherwise I'd be outta here already."

Prince: "Why did you have to bring that chick in? Was I not enough for you?" *pouts*


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Here's a conversation my and my SO recently had with Jitzu:

Me: We're getting another pet Jitzu.
Jitzu: *Rolls eyes* 
Me: Yes, but now a kitty.
Jitzu: *sigh of relief, followed by look of interest/caution*
Me: Guinea Pigs.
Jitzu: *looks at Muffin*
Me: Jitzu! Not Muffin, a guinea pig.
Jitzu: *rolls her eyes and looks at Muffin*
Me:...Jitzu?
Jitzu: *looks at me*
Me: A guinea pig.
Jitzu: Looks at Muffin.
Muffin: Mrroww?

...I swear, exactly like that. And ever since we got the piggies every time she hears Guinea Pig she looks at Muffin. lol, it's SO funny. That silly cat understands WAY too much!

What the others cats would say if they could:

Torri: Y'know Mum, 4 cats is a lot. I think we could do with 1, or 2, or 3 less cats. I would be ok with giving up my siblings. *innocent princess look*

Doran: MUM! MUM! MUM!
Me: Doran, what's the matter?
Doran: I love you.
5 minutes later
Doran: MUM! MUM! MUM!
Me: Doran, what's the matter?
Doran: I love you.
Me: You're staying tied up until you stop peeing in my house.
Doran:....MUM! MUM!

Muffin: Hi. I love you. Hi. Hi, Hi. Will you pet me? Will you pet me now? How 'bout now? Now? NOW? Will YOU pet me? Hi. Will you pet me now?
SO: ARGH! Kitty drool!
Me: Lol, look he loves you!
Muffin:...Hi Mum. Mummy. Mum. Make Daddy pet me. I love you. I love him. Someone pet me. SOMEONE, ANYONE, pet me. *drools/happy paws*
SO: Gross! He drooled on me again! Ick!
Me:...heh. Come here Muffin. I'll love you.
Muffin: But I love DAD!

Me and Jitzu have conversations all the time, as long as I ask yes/no questions she replies appropriately.

Me: Jitzu, I'm home!
Jitzu: Mrrow! Ow!
Me: Hi princess, were you good today?
Jitzu: Nrrrooow.
Me: Why not? Were your brothers annoying?
Jitzu: Yeeaaah!
Me: Did you swat them?
Jitzu: Yeeaaah!
Me: Do you want a cookie?
Jitzu: Yeah!
Me: How about a nail trim?
Jitzu: Nrroooowwww!
Me: Well the only way you're getting cookies is if you let me tril some nails.
Jitzu: Nrrrroooow!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

@Librarychick LOLOL At So and Muffin!! That is exactly how Sasha is with my hubby!!! She has decided long ago he was her human and didn't see the need to consult him about it!!!
She drools and grooms his hair at night while he is sleeping so he always wakes up with drool stiff hair!!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

lol, Muffin was never really hooked on a specific person. Then his Daddy was between jobs for a while, and so was home a lot. All of a sudden Muffin just can't get enough of him. I think is the funniest thing, but SO doesn't. He has this thing about drool, which I think is silly. I've worked with dogs for so long that a little kitty drool just doesn't compare. Dog drool is so slimey and icky that once you're used to that then a little kitty drool, which is just like water, isn't even worth worrying about.

I'm sure if Muffin was allowed to sleep with us he'd do the same. They're working out a truce where Muffin gets to sit next to SO, like a little kid, and watch him play gameboy, or computer, but he's not allowed to rub drool. As soon as the drool rubbing starts Muffin's kicked off the desk/couch. It's so cute to se them side by side, with Muffin sitting up like a little person, totally absorbed in watching what his Daddy is doing or 'helping'. Cute!


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

cutie as found a new word to say "Daddy l'm going to thow up" dad phone me tell me that she done this again (she done this after her meds were give to her) and befor she did she told him it's cute but not cute that she told befor doing so.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dagny, as he's lying stretched out 2 yards in length on the floor: "Look at me, see my handsomeness. I'm the ultimate of cat. I am mighty cat. I'm stealth and the greatest hunter in the world. Look at my belly. Want to pet it? See how beautiful it is. Go ahead, do it. It's ok."

Me, petting his belly am trapped by teeth and claws in a death grip.


----------

